# {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

شريط دموع البابا كيرلس


ترنيمة دموع البابا كيرلس  

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155215/e2320deb/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

 ترنيمة ابو الغلابة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36154700/35346dab/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة الراهب الأمين 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155124/bc5ed0e7/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة السلام للبابا كيرلس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36154849/23d85736/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة انا نفسى ازورك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155431/d3e4d7c2/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة شفيعنا البابا كيرلس 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155508/80d75692/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة عاوز تعرف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155764/dcbf6951/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb

ترنيمة ياصاحب المزار

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155817/1abe911/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb


موسيقى  الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155622/50726357/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=e615cb


​​

منقووووووووووول


----------



## عبير عزيز وديع (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*

الشريط رائع ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ebn_yasoo3 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*

*الف شكر مريامتى على الشريط الرائع 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك​*


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*



عبير عزيز وديع قال:


> الشريط رائع ربنا يعوضكم






ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك يا عبير

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*



ebn_yasoo3 قال:


> *الف شكر مريامتى على الشريط الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك​*






ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك وحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*

شكرا                
اوى علشان انا بحب ترانيم لبابا كيرلس


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*



بيشوى مجدى حلمى قال:


> شكرا
> اوى علشان انا بحب ترانيم لبابا كيرلس








ميرسى جدااا لحضورك نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك




​


----------



## mero m (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل دة


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*



mero m قال:


> شكرا على الشريط الجميل دة












​


----------



## اميره الحياه (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   شريط دموع البابا كيرلس*

حلو  كثير ربنا يبارك


----------



## tina mmm (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الشريط الجمييييييييييييييييييييييل دة​


----------



## tamer9002 (27 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي علي الشريط جميل جدا ونبغي المزيد ربنا معاك
تامر​*


----------

